# 100x100 Avatars?



## andargor (Mar 20, 2005)

I've noticed some people with 100x100 avatars. "Some People" were "Registered Users", so I was thinking, as a Community Supporter can I get one too?

I have no problem with the 4.9 Kb limit, I can optimize.

Andargor


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 20, 2005)

The bigger ones are just the preloaded ones, AFAIK.


----------



## andargor (Mar 20, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The bigger ones are just the preloaded ones, AFAIK.




Ah, I verified, and it's the case.

But then again, I'd still like a larger avatar. Size does matter. 

Andargor


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 21, 2005)

Only if you're Godzilla..... or Yoda.   

And mine's a pre-loaded one. Couldn't get one that would fit in the requisite file size......  :\

As far as I know, there's only one other person who uses the same avatar....   Dunno why.... I think it's cool and reminds me of my favorite character who worshiped that same deity.....


----------



## dndonlinegames (Mar 21, 2005)

test


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

dndonlinegames said:
			
		

> test



What are you testing?


----------



## Gez (Mar 21, 2005)

If his avatar is displayed, maybe.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 21, 2005)

If it's size, and not dimension that's important, could you have an avatar of just an exceedingly huge white square?  I mean, dimension-wise you could make it like 600x800, but it might only be about 10k in size.

Who knows, it might make you popular with the ladies. Or hated by everyone here, one or the other.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 21, 2005)

A lot of those preloaded ones were clipped by yours truly, and I wasn't paying a whole lot of attention to the sizes to be honest.  I personally like a larger avatar.  I don't know what kind of strain, if any, they might put on the server or the average person trying to load up a page.


----------



## andargor (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, you have to put a maximum size, otherwise it screws up the thread layout for everyone. Right now, 100x100 fits nicely, and perhaps larger would be possible.

What puts strain on bandwidth and the user experience is the file size ("weight") of the image. If it remains at 4.9K, there is no additional impact.

Andargor


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

I think its fine as is. Even though my avatar really needs a bigger size to be seen clearer, I don't mind it at all. Besides, I hate it when everyone's got huge flashy avatars.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's something funny.  Go back and read this thread, but instead of D&D geeks posting on a message board, picture them as actual deities.  And instead of avatar being a little picture on said message board, think of it as a physical representation of the deities.  Pretty funny read.


----------



## Gez (Mar 24, 2005)

Nothingland puts a limit of 100x100, and it's just fine.

I even had an animated 100x200 avatar for a while. Of course, then, it wasn't hosted by the forum itself, just linked from my own webspace.







(Stolen from Shortpacked!, but cropped and animated by yours truly.)


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 27, 2005)

I would also like to see the 100x100 size limit, but the 4.9Kb limit certainly shouldn't increase. But I can't think of a reason 100x100 would be a problem, I just know that I've asked before and was told no.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Here's something funny.  Go back and read this thread, but instead of D&D geeks posting on a message board, picture them as actual deities.  And instead of avatar being a little picture on said message board, think of it as a physical representation of the deities.  Pretty funny read.




<---:oints at my avatar::

I'll go for that!!!


----------



## andargor (Apr 11, 2005)

I haven't seen a yea or nay from the board admins.

I therefore formally request than the custom avatar dimensions be increased to 100x100 pixels, while keeping file size at the current level (4.9KB). This will not result in a server slowdown.

Andargor


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2005)

We'll discuss it!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 12, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We'll discuss it!




Does that mean, we will see uber potraits of great ones...like PC?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

...oh, no...the Gnome has returned to ENWorld...Fear is back in the hearts of the users!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123551


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...oh, no...the Gnome has returned to ENWorld...Fear is back in the hearts of the users!




What?!?  This has nothing to do with 100 x 100 avatars and I should know darn it! 

Anyhow, I wouldn't mind seeing a 100 x 100 avatar...  I had thought of changing my avatar twice now, and since had it forced upon me, but its hard to get something to look right at that size.


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ... but its hard to get something to look right at that size.





_I wouldn't be makin' fun of the size of a gnome if I were you, mister..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _I wouldn't be makin' fun of the size of a gnome if I were you, mister..._




Oh I got gnomed today long before this post went up...


----------



## andargor (Apr 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We'll discuss it!




Any progress on your discussion?

Andargor


----------



## andargor (May 4, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We'll discuss it!




By now, you should have had your quarterly meeting to discuss important subjects such as this. 

So, what's the verdict? IMVHO, this is a no-brainer...

Andargor


----------



## Gez (May 4, 2005)

It has been decided that avatars would now be displayed on top, like at RPG.net, and that maximum dimensions would now be 500x10. They call it, "avabanner".

Cheers!


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2005)

The mods are generally opposed to 100 x 100 avatars, so I don't expect it to change. If it does, I'll let you know!


----------



## Staffan (May 4, 2005)

That's a shame. It's not like there isn't space for it - the current avatars take up less than half the width of the "poster sidebar" (where poster handle, avatar, post count and such are displayed). At least on my computer, though I use a resolution that might be higher than most do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 5, 2005)

And especially since avatars like mine are BIGGER than 100x100, I'm sure.

If we could have custom-made ones that are the same size, but still be small file sizes, it'd be cool.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 5, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And especially since avatars like mine are BIGGER than 100x100, I'm sure.
> 
> If we could have custom-made ones that are the same size, but still be small file sizes, it'd be cool.



 Yep, yours is 64x120.

It's just the mods preference to now allow uploads of 100x100 avatars, since the forum can obviously handle them with no adverse effects (or is it  affects?). But that's cool. That's why they're the mods.


----------



## Greylock (May 5, 2005)

Goodness. All this talk of height and width. Ya'll are getting out the rulers now.

please disregard my wee 50x50. please.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> please disregard my wee 50x50. please.




Are you saying it’s not the size of your avatar but how you use it?


----------



## Greylock (May 5, 2005)

You looked.

I asked you not to look.


----------

